# Off duty MIlton officer killed



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Dec 18, 2006 10:49 pm US/Eastern
Milton Police Officer Killed In Chelsea Accident

(CBS4) CHELSEA State Police are investigating a deadly accident on Route 1 south in Chelsea where a wrong-way driver struck and killed an off-duty Milton police officer.

Investigators said a Toyota Camry was driving south on Route 1, when it hit a car, then flipped around and began driving north in the southbound lanes. The Camry collided head-on with a 2005 Honda Accord, which was driven by 57-year-old Michael Devin.

A passenger in the Honda, 50 year-old Ann Condon, was taken to Mass. General Hospital with serious injuries. Condon is a civilian employee of the Milton Police Department.

"Our thoughts and prayers go out to the victims' families and to the members of the Milton Police Department," District Attorney Daniel Conley said in a statement.

The driver of the Camry, Stephen Parnell, 50, of Nashua, New Hampshire, was also killed.

Police did receive a report that the Camry had been operating erratically in the Saugus area prior to the crash.

The cause of the crash remained under investigation Monday night. Police would not speculate on why Parnell tried to leave the scene of the first crash.

The crash forced State Police to detour rush-hour traffic off Route 1 for several hours Monday.

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*2 Killed In Head-On Crash Near Tobin Bridge *

*Cause Of Crash Still Under Investigation*

*Video: *Crash Kills Off-Duty Police Officer 

*CHELSEA, Mass. -- *A Toyota Camry crashed into a car Monday just before the toll booths on the Tobin Bridge, then turned around and drove head on into another vehicle, killing two people, according to police. One of the victims was a Milton, Mass., police detective.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that Michael Devin, 57, worked at the Milton Police Department for more than 30 years and the department had lowered its flag early Tuesday to honor him. He was off-duty when the accident occurred.

"It came as a shock to the entire police department. Our hearts go out to the entire family at this time. We pray for them," Milton Police Chief Kevin Mearn said.

Devin was the father of three.

A passenger in his car, Ann Condon, 50, was taken to the hospital with serious issues.

The Camry, driven by Steven Parnell, 50, of Nashua, N.H., was driving south when he hit another car, then flipped around and began driving north in the southbound lanes. It hit Devin's Honda Accord head on just south of Fifth Street.

The drivers of both cars were taken to Massachusetts General Hospital, where they were later pronounced dead.

The cause of the crash remained under investigation Monday night. Police would not speculate on why the Camry's driver tried to leave the scene of the first crash.

Route 1 was closed for more than 3 hours following the crash, which occurred just before rush hour.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Condolences to his family,friends and the Milton Police. God Bless


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Milton Police Lieutenant William West added the Marine Corps flag to the mast at police headquarters in memory of officer Michael A. Devin. Investigators ruled today a medical condition likely caused the crash that killed Devin and another driver.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

R.I.P brother


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

God that sucks!...Prayers to his family and his brothers and sisters.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Condolences to his family and friends and especially to his LE family.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

RIP brother.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Diabetic reaction may have caused killer crash: Police focusing on wrong-way driver in accident that killed him and a Milton detective*

_By L.E. CAMPENELLA
The Patriot Ledger_
Investigators are focusing on the possibility that a wrong-way driver who killed himself and a veteran Milton police officer in a crash Monday had a medical condition that caused him to be disoriented.

Deputy Police Chief Paul Nolan said State Police have ruled out alcohol as a factor in the deadly rush-hour accident.

Instead, they suspect that Stephen Parnell of Nashua, N.H., had a diabetic reaction.

''It might explain what happened to make him disoriented and drive the wrong way,'' Nolan said.

The accident killed Parnell, 50, and Detective Michael Devin, 57, who was a month away from retiring.

A passenger in Devin's car, police department secretary Ann Condon, 50, was released yesterday from Massachusetts General Hospital.

The accident occurred shortly after 4 p.m. on Route 1 in Chelsea.

Parnell's Toyota Camry collided with another vehicle near the toll booth on the Tobin Bridge and reversed direction, heading north in the southbound lanes. He slammed head-on into Devin's 2005 Honda Accord.

Nolan said Condon suffered broken ribs, broken bones in her face and a broken finger.

''We expect she will fully recover,'' he said.

Driving records in New Hampshire and Massachusetts show that Parnell had received six speeding tickets since 1984, including one in October. He was also involved in two accidents.

Devin, a Milton High School graduate, was married and had three children.

Police Chief Kevin Mearn said tentative plans are for a wake to be held on Friday at the Alfred D. Thomas Funeral Home in East Milton.

A funeral Mass would be celebrated Saturday at St. Agatha's Church.

The arrangements depend on when one of Devin's daughters, Courtney, 23, a Peace Corps volunteer, can return from Africa

Nolan said he expects a huge turnout for the services.

''He has been around a long-time, and he was a great guy,'' Nolan said.

Devin, an avid baseball fan and U.S. Marine, joined the Milton department in 1972. He has been a detective for 16 years and led the station's sexual assault unit.

Nolan said Devin has a file full of commendations and letters of appreciation.

''He could talk to anyone from any walk of life, any social or economic status, and for a detective that is a quality they can't teach,'' he said.

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------

